# The Amazing Kimbo. Black Malinios doing bite work



## Gregory James

9 month old malinios doing bite work. tell me what you guys think
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nemvQSrNH60


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

From another post from when your dog was even younger, if he was here he might tell you again,



Chris Michalek said:


> I like the dog. Everything else is a cluster ****


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Gerry Grimwood said:


> From another post from when your dog was even younger, if he was here he might tell you again,


Chris nailed it :-(

Find a decent Schutzhund or Ring club or stick with band dogs if you're going to train like that.


----------



## Kristina Senter

There is nothing wrong with doing a lot of your own training. Lots of us had to and/or still have to. 

However... you really need to spend some time at a club or under another trainer to get some good direction and pointers. He looks like a nice enough dog and you are doing some things right, but you are creating several problems with your training. 

What are your goals for the dog?


----------



## joshua thor

Your dog in the back looks cool. Is he trying to hump his bowl?


----------



## Bob Scott

The dog is going from being controlled in obedience by the helper (making the dog down) to the helper wanting the dog to engage. 
Very confusing to what otherwise could be a good dog. 
:-k Would the real Kimbo lay down if someone he was fighting told him to? :-k.......Probably not!


----------



## Derek Milliken

Looks like a nice dog, but as other's have said, find someone to train with.
Loved the comment at 2:35, "nice full grip". Problem with a black dog, you can see those back few white teeth way off the sleeve. If you see anything but black or sleeve cover, it's not full.


----------



## Kristina Senter

Bob Scott said:


> The dog is going from being controlled in obedience by the helper (making the dog down) to the helper wanting the dog to engage.
> Very confusing to what otherwise could be a good dog.
> :-k Would the real Kimbo lay down if someone he was fighting told him to? :-k.......Probably not!


I think it's more like owner/handler is putting a sleeve on. There is no "helper" in the mix, I assume. For the handler to be doing ob while working his own dog....eh, not a huge deal to me. *The foot stomp to out?* That's about as problematic as you can get.


----------



## Gregory James

Gerry by looking at your other post all you want to do is bash other poeples dog.


Gerry Grimwood said:


> From another post from when your dog was even younger, if he was here he might tell you again,


----------



## maggie fraser

Gregory James said:


> Gerry by looking at your other post all you want to do is bash other poeples dog.


That's a pretty unfair assumption about Gerry, that's not all Gerry likes to do .

What is it you think is so amazing about the amazing Kimbo? Care to share, I can't view the video ?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Gregory James said:


> Gerry by looking at your other post all you want to do is bash other poeples dog.


Greg

No one is bashing your dog. You've got a great young dog.
Only a great dog could survive your bad training.
Find a Schutzhund or Ring club
Find an experienced decoy to work your dog
Working/decoying your own dog in anything but prey is only going to eventually cause confusion and conflict.
Get a back tie POLE and have the line (not a freakin CHAIN)
above the dogs back, so the dog isn't getting tangled and flipped over.


----------



## Zakia Days

Thomas Barriano said:


> Greg
> 
> No one is bashing your dog. You've got a great young dog.
> Only a great dog could survive your bad training.
> Find a Schutzhund or Ring club
> Find an experienced decoy to work your dog
> Working/decoying your own dog in anything but prey is only going to eventually cause confusion and conflict.
> Get a back tie POLE and have the line (not a freakin CHAIN)
> above the dogs back, so the dog isn't getting tangled and flipped over.


Everyone else has already hit on most of the issues I observed. You might want to use Thomas' suggestion re: your back tie. Also, (somebody already mentioned) you're creating a great deal of conflict with the work you're doing.:-o Good luck with everything tho'.


----------



## Tanya Beka

I feel sorry for the dog in the kennel in the background. He's so bored and frustrated that he's playing with an empty dish. Does he even have any water in his kennel or just an empty bowl?

You mal is stressed, that is apparent, he doesn't know what he's really doing and he is biting just to relieve some of that stress. He COULD be a good dog, with good training. 

And what's up with the chunk of hair missing at the base of his tail? And the end of his muzzle, why does it look all crusty? At 2:59 he takes a cheap shot with a teeth chatter - you're confusing him so bad he's going to take a chunk out of you one day and it won't be his fault. ANd don't train him on a short chain, he's going to break a leg or pull it out of the ground and hurt someone one day.

And at the end when you are doing bite work and then yanking on the pinch collar - there are times you are correcting the dog while he is on the bite. 

I think you have a nice dog, but you are ruining him with your ego - you work dogs just so someone can pat you on the back and praise YOU, not the dog. I think you are abusing your dogs and mistreating them with what you are doing. Get some professional help and do it right - I feel sorry for your dogs. You're just being cruel.


----------



## Dominic Rozzi

Tanya Beka said:


> I feel sorry for the dog in the kennel in the background. He's so bored and frustrated that he's playing with an empty dish. Does he even have any water in his kennel or just an empty bowl?
> 
> You mal is stressed, that is apparent, he doesn't know what he's really doing and he is biting just to relieve some of that stress. He COULD be a good dog, with good training.
> 
> And what's up with the chunk of hair missing at the base of his tail? And the end of his muzzle, why does it look all crusty? At 2:59 he takes a cheap shot with a teeth chatter - you're confusing him so bad he's going to take a chunk out of you one day and it won't be his fault. ANd don't train him on a short chain, he's going to break a leg or pull it out of the ground and hurt someone one day.
> 
> And at the end when you are doing bite work and then yanking on the pinch collar - there are times you are correcting the dog while he is on the bite.
> 
> I think you have a nice dog, but you are ruining him with your ego - you work dogs just so someone can pat you on the back and praise YOU, not the dog. I think you are abusing your dogs and mistreating them with what you are doing. Get some professional help and do it right - I feel sorry for your dogs. You're just being cruel.


have to agree with everyone on this one---looks like the dog has potential, but you need to get with a club there they will probably advise you on not stepping on the dogs toes to make him out at 1:17 seriously get him out to other places and trainers, so you can see how he does out of his surroundings


----------



## Harry Keely

Not to sound rude but there is nothing amazing about your kimbo, the dog has potential don't get me wrong but not with you doing the dogs training ( sorry ). Get the dog out of the junkyard mentality and get the dog to a field so that people that know what there doing can fix the dog and fix your handler habits. Get that bully something to play with other than getting the dog hyped up by slamming on his kennel.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

OK now I have to look


----------



## Mike Scheiber

What a cluster****


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Mike Scheiber said:


> OK now I have to look





Mike Scheiber said:


> What a cluster****


I almost spit out my drink LMAO :lol:


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Well since Mike watched it I had to check it out.  

I agree with Thomas - find a good club - go back to foundations. Rebuild and lower the stress being put on the dog. Your dog needs to clearly understand what is being ask of him. Greg, a good club will really help you out. I hope that you take the advise that some of these guys have given you. By the way, I don't know if a thug approach or a red neck approach to dog training will ever go over well. 

I am curious though what your reasons are for stomping on your dog's feet?


----------



## Joby Becker

Tanya Beka said:


> I feel sorry for the dog in the kennel in the background. He's so bored and frustrated that he's playing with an empty dish. Does he even have any water in his kennel or just an empty bowl?


I agree with most everything said in this post except the above statement.
That is kind of ridiculous in my opinion..

The dog is frustrated because another dog is out of the kennel working...
Can you imagine what people would say if he had BOTH dogs out and working them on "tie outs". 

To imply that he is not taking proper care of the other dog correctly because it does not have WATER in a bowl that he was tossing around is really sad in my opinion...

Some dogs like to play with their bowls period. 

If there was water in it, it was spilled immediately, because the dog is tossing it around..

Everytime I go to training, I see cars lined up with dogs in crates, waiting to get their turn to work. No one I know keeps a bowl of water in the crate with the dogs, they drink when they come out.. 

The dog looks healthy enough to me, most likely it gets proper amounts of water..

I was taking my dog to training one day last month and stopped at a Menards, left the dog in a crate in the car, for about 15 minutes. Apparently some people parked next to me got the dog a little riled up, and she let out a few barks...

I came out of the store with 4-5 people around my car, and a police cruiser parked behind me...

Everyone was so concerned that the dog was in a car with no heat on and had no water...It was a huge *clusterfukk*... 

I took the dog out of the crate, poured some water in a bowl for the crowd...dog did not drink any, was not thirsty...did a little OB and played a little tug...and had to listen to a lecture about how it was cruel to have the dog in a crate in the winter, and the fact that she had no water...it was pretty pathetic...

I aksed the police if I was free to leave to go to training...they said yes, but if they saw the dog in the car again they would have to call animal control on me...I said that was fine, considering I was breaking no laws, and the dog was fine, healthy...etc....

Regardless of how much the people "felt sorry" for the dog, because I was taking her to training..the dog was not thirsty..she was probably pissed that they were all staring at her, and delaying her from getting to training ASAP...what a bunch of idiots....

When this dog spent time in a kennel, the water bowl was the first thing to get tossed around, most of the time, before the dog even drank anything out of it..

it is not uncommon...I got so fed up with it, I made a concrete bowl, and in the warmer months used a 15 gallon tub to avoid the dog spilling it everywhere..

there are several posts on here for people looking for solutions to a dog tossing its bowl around...

I see a dog playing with something it likes to play with in the kennel, most dogs under that situation will be frustrated...this one took it out on his water bowl..If there was water in it, it was spilled. I highly doubt the dog was thirsty at that time, and also highly doubt that if the guy stopped and re-filled the water bowl, that the dog would stand there and drink it calmly, I bet he would grab the bowl and toss it again...

The dog does not look dehydrated or sickly to me, looks active and playful. 

So I don't feel sorry for him because he has no water, that is just dumb.
I don't feel sorry for him because he is frustrated either...

A little while back Debbie Skinner posted some new laws/guidelines that they imposed in her area...one was that you are not supposed to tease a dog, or damage him mentally by frustrating him...WHAT A CROCK OF SHYT.

Almost any dog in that kennel would be frustrated at that time, if he was worth anything. What is he supposed to do, lay down and sip his water???

or is the real issue, that the dog is in a kennel? OMG poor dog...he should be running loose while he is working with his other dog, so it could interfere, or fight with the pup..that would be much better...](*,)


----------



## Guest

Joby Becker said:


> I agree with most everything said in this post except the above statement.
> That is kind of ridiculous in my opinion..
> 
> The dog is frustrated because another dog is out of the kennel working...
> Can you imagine what people would say if he had BOTH dogs out and working them on "tie outs".
> 
> To imply that he is not taking proper care of the other dog correctly because it does not have WATER in a bowl that he was tossing around is really sad in my opinion...
> 
> Some dogs like to play with their bowls period.
> 
> If there was water in it, it was spilled immediately, because the dog is tossing it around..
> 
> Everytime I go to training, I see cars lined up with dogs in crates, waiting to get their turn to work. No one I know keeps a bowl of water in the crate with the dogs, they drink when they come out..
> 
> The dog looks healthy enough to me, most likely it gets proper amounts of water..
> 
> I was taking my dog to training one day last month and stopped at a Menards, left the dog in a crate in the car, for about 15 minutes. Apparently some people parked next to me got the dog a little riled up, and she let out a few barks...
> 
> I came out of the store with 4-5 people around my car, and a police cruiser parked behind me...
> 
> Everyone was so concerned that the dog was in a car with no heat on and had no water...It was a huge *clusterfukk*...
> 
> I took the dog out of the crate, poured some water in a bowl for the crowd...dog did not drink any, was not thirsty...did a little OB and played a little tug...and had to listen to a lecture about how it was cruel to have the dog in a crate in the winter, and the fact that she had no water...it was pretty pathetic...
> 
> I aksed the police if I was free to leave to go to training...they said yes, but if they saw the dog in the car again they would have to call animal control on me...I said that was fine, considering I was breaking no laws, and the dog was fine, healthy...etc....
> 
> Regardless of how much the people "felt sorry" for the dog, because I was taking her to training..the dog was not thirsty..she was probably pissed that they were all staring at her, and delaying her from getting to training ASAP...what a bunch of idiots....
> 
> When this dog spent time in a kennel, the water bowl was the first thing to get tossed around, most of the time, before the dog even drank anything out of it..
> 
> it is not uncommon...I got so fed up with it, I made a concrete bowl, and in the warmer months used a 15 gallon tub to avoid the dog spilling it everywhere..
> 
> there are several posts on here for people looking for solutions to a dog tossing its bowl around...
> 
> I see a dog playing with something it likes to play with in the kennel, most dogs under that situation will be frustrated...this one took it out on his water bowl..If there was water in it, it was spilled. I highly doubt the dog was thirsty at that time, and also highly doubt that if the guy stopped and re-filled the water bowl, that the dog would stand there and drink it calmly, I bet he would grab the bowl and toss it again...
> 
> The dog does not look dehydrated or sickly to me, looks active and playful.
> 
> So I don't feel sorry for him because he has no water, that is just dumb.
> I don't feel sorry for him because he is frustrated either...
> 
> A little while back Debbie Skinner posted some new laws/guidelines that they imposed in her area...one was that you are not supposed to tease a dog, or damage him mentally by frustrating him...WHAT A CROCK OF SHYT.
> 
> Almost any dog in that kennel would be frustrated at that time, if he was worth anything. What is he supposed to do, lay down and sip his water???
> 
> or is the real issue, that the dog is in a kennel? OMG poor dog...he should be running loose while he is working with his other dog, so it could interfere, or fight with the pup..that would be much better...](*,)


Remember, that was JOBY, I am JoDy. :lol:


----------



## Justen Haynes

one word....WOW (not the good kind!)


----------



## Joby Becker

Jody Butler said:


> Remember, that was JOBY, I am JoDy. :lol:


That one made sense, at least I "think" it did...

Gregory,

What do you expect for people to say really? You start off by calling the dog AMAZING..give that commentary in the video...and ask what people think...you got some good advice...was pretty mild actually..

We did PM about finding you someone to trade off work, I am sure that the person I was thinking of, would not want to trade work, after seeing the video.

In order for someone to want to trade decoy work, most want a decoy that is experienced and has the same skill set as them, or at least works like they do.

It seems like you do not want to pay anyone for any help, a lot of people do not want to work dogs for free with people they do not know, that cannot give them the same quality of work with their own dogs. If someone charges a little bit of money to help you, that does not make them dishonest or greedy...They will be taking the time to help YOU learn more, as well as training your dog...If you cannot find a club near enough for you, you may be able to find someone to help you and your dog, but nothing is free, when people barter, they want a fair trade. 

Training YOU and your dog, most likely is not a fair trade for most, for what you bring to the table, if the guy is experienced and decent at working dogs.

In my area, there are a bunch of people that work dogs, some charge by the session...that price is anywhere from $10. to $30, average being 20-25...all the way up to 90 bucks lol.. $20 for good work on the dog, and helping someone learn is not a ripoff in my opinion...

There has to be people around nashville that work dogs..but if you are looking for FREE work, put your friend in the sleeve, and don't post videos on the web asking for opinions about the *amazing work*, you might not like what people say...

You have gotten good advice here, 

The dog looks pretty good to me, not amazing, but decent.. by the way...

The commentary, and the work..not that great...

If you want to ask for help, that is NOT the way to go about it on this board. 
That might impress your friends, but most people here are not your friends, and many have much experience watching good dogs *and* good training. Everyone trains differently..so what is good to some might be terrible to others..some people think everything is bad training...LOL..

that being said, I don't know anyone that would call what was done in the video, good training.

Get some help with the dog, even if you have to pay for it. If you show some passion and are likable enough, and show some skill, maybe someone will help teach you more things..That is my input.


----------



## Drew Peirce

This is what I've been fearing coming down the pike for years, when we start seeing mals and dutchies in these backyards next to the pits then we know it's too late.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Drew Peirce said:


> This is what I've been fearing coming down the pike for years, when we start seeing mals and dutchies in these backyards next to the pits then we know it's too late.


I expect them to be the new street sweepers with the inner city gangs in no time


----------



## Justen Haynes

Drew Peirce said:


> This is what I've been fearing coming down the pike for years, when we start seeing mals and dutchies in these backyards next to the pits then we know it's too late.


that other dog is far from a pit there are some great pits on here...learn what you are talking about before you start talking about such a great dog...I too agree that it is a problem. Any "high caliber" dog that gets in the wrong hands is a problem. This is definitely the case here. Maybe this will bring more support on BSL...who knows...


----------



## Tanya Beka

Joby said:


> there are several posts on here for people looking for solutions to a dog tossing its bowl around...
> 
> I see a dog playing with something it likes to play with in the kennel, most dogs under that situation will be frustrated...this one took it out on his water bowl..If there was water in it, it was spilled. I highly doubt the dog was thirsty at that time, and also highly doubt that if the guy stopped and re-filled the water bowl, that the dog would stand there and drink it calmly, I bet he would grab the bowl and toss it again...
> 
> The dog does not look dehydrated or sickly to me, looks active and playful.
> 
> So I don't feel sorry for him because he has no water, that is just dumb.
> I don't feel sorry for him because he is frustrated either...
> 
> A little while back Debbie Skinner posted some new laws/guidelines that they imposed in her area...one was that you are not supposed to tease a dog, or damage him mentally by frustrating him...WHAT A CROCK OF SHYT.
> 
> Almost any dog in that kennel would be frustrated at that time, if he was worth anything. What is he supposed to do, lay down and sip his water???
> 
> or is the real issue, that the dog is in a kennel? OMG poor dog...he should be running loose while he is working with his other dog, so it could interfere, or fight with the pup..that would be much better...](*,)


No, the issue is not just a dog in a kennel, playing with a water bowl while another dog works. I don't think the dog should be loose causing trouble, of course not.

BUT...it is a combination of the "trainer" smashing himself against the kennel while doing bitework with the mal, the dustbowl that the bully dog's kennel is, the complete frustration that he shows and the fact that if that keeps up, that caged dog will go mental and end up mauling someone out of frustration. 

There are PROPER ways to build frustration and drive, there are proper ways to stake out a dog for training, and there are ways to ensure that a dog in a dustbowl has fresh clean water AND other toys and things to keep him from getting frustrated beyond help. It is not one things, but a combination of things that makes me feel sorry for that dog. Does he ever get to come out and work too? Couldn't the mal be tied up a little farther away from the kenneled dog or sometimes be trained in a location where the kenneled dog can't see it. If he isn't getting worked regularly, then he is being tortured unnecessarily. 

And some breeds handle stress better than others. Bullies aren't the type that can always properly channel stress, like mals. So him seeing all this action and not getting it may not hype him up to work BETTER, it might make him unmanageable and maul the child down the block.

But I do appreciate your comments, and I know that some dogs just dump water bowls/buckets etc. One of my dogs sleeps in a crate at night and she doesn't get water then as she is sleeping and I don't want her to sleep in a wet bed if she spills it. I wasn't trying to be unreasonable, just pointing out some things I see that don't look fair to the dogs.


----------



## Kristina Senter

Tanya Beka said:


> And some breeds handle stress better than others. Bullies aren't the type that can always properly channel stress, like mals. So him seeing all this action and not getting it may not hype him up to work BETTER, it might make him unmanageable and maul the child down the block.


First part I agree with. There no point in unnecessary frustration. However....making the leap to the dog becoming child aggressive is absolutely ridiculous. Dog aggressive? Perhaps, if he associates the dog outside of his kennel with the increased frustration. Suddenly wanting to take off ofter random children? You watch evening news too much. Inner city dogs may become human aggressive from being chained or kenneled with constant frustration. However, they can see and are taunted (often intentionally, sometimes with a great amount of effort) by people and kids frequently. This creates frustration to the point that aggression can arise. Personally, I would never work my dog that close to another dog for several reasons (excessive frustration without a constructive outlet and self-induced injury/broken teeth being the biggies), but I'd be careful to not feed to readily into the Animal Rightist beliefs in barrier frustration.


----------



## Justen Haynes

well said Kristina!


----------



## Joby Becker

Please don't take offense, but your comments disturb me Tanya, people like you seem to be disturb me, I deal with your type often...



> the dustbowl that the bully dog's kennel is, the complete frustration that he shows and the fact that if that keeps up, that caged dog will go mental and end up mauling someone out of frustration.


The dog is on DIRT...dirt is what all dogs would prefer to be on, in my limited experience with dogs...what is better? concrete? gravel? grass would be great, but ever try to keep a kennel lined with grass? (does not work)

And you can ascertain that the dog is going to maul someone out of frustration..GOOD GOD...I should shoot some video of my dog in a kennel, chewing on the fence...with some other dog being worked...but that might prompt you to assume the dog was gonna kill somebody, and call the police...



> ... and there are ways to ensure that a dog in a dustbowl has fresh clean water AND other toys and things to keep him from getting frustrated beyond help.


So the fact that the dog is on dirt, and has no fresh clean water for the 4.5 mintues that you had to view him, upset you that much? you immediately assume the dog has no access to fresh water, and that he should provide fresh water at all times, even though the dog was clearly not interested in drinking during the 4.5 mintue video, I guarantee that dog would not be drinking if fresh water was available...and also guarantee he is happier on dirt than concrete or rocks...

And from a 4.5 minute video, you can ascertain that the dog is FRUSTRATED BEYOND HELP? (really???) THAT IS CRAZY TALK in my opinion...



> It is not one things, but a combination of things that makes me feel sorry for that dog. Does he ever get to come out and work too? Couldn't the mal be tied up a little farther away from the kenneled dog or sometimes be trained in a location where the kenneled dog can't see it. If he isn't getting worked regularly, then he is being tortured unnecessarily.


I do not know for sure, but I would have to assume that the dog gets to come out and work, at least as much as the other one does. For you to assume it does not based on this short video, is also crazy in my mind...

The Mal COULD be tied up somewhere else, and may be worked other places at other times, but this time was not, the fact that it bothers you so much that it was worked in view of the other dog, bothers me for some reason....You again make assumptions that the other dog is never worked, and that his 4.5 mintues of frustration is TORTURE..(crazy talk agian to me)



> And some breeds handle stress better than others. Bullies aren't the type that can always properly channel stress, like mals. So him seeing all this action and not getting it may not hype him up to work BETTER, it might make him unmanageable and maul the child down the block.


so him watching 4 and a half minutes of a dog being worked, and being able to unload on his food bowl, playfully, shows you that he is unmanageable and ready to maul children? ( REALLY?)

So you think Mals will channel stress better than a Bully breed when it comes to agitation work? (really?)



> I wasn't trying to be unreasonable, just pointing out some things I see that don't look fair to the dogs.


I see your points and think you are nuts...ever see an agitation circle of dogs? or kennel agitation? Maybe he wanted for some reason to do the agitation in view of the other dog, who was obvisously not that interested in the whole thing, or he would be chewing on the kennel fencing, trying to rip it off the frame...he was content tossing his bowl around...

This all coming from someone that lets a dog eat an entire bag of food at once, tells someone that has a dog that shows aggression to neuter and spay it, is worried that someone else's PUPPY is on a collar and not harness (because it might injure its trachea), who has never trialed or titled a dog, but is SURE that a dependable OUT and titling in bite sports with any dog is possible without compulsion, the same person that said that A' TIM was not impressive or controllable because he had not only one, but 2 ecollars on him in training, (THE NVBK champion A'TIM) who won the Championship at the HIGHEST level of his sport (again coming from someone who never even trialed a dog, my guess is A'Tim would have eaten YOU for breakfast (unless you put fresh sod down in his kennel everyday), and that thinks a photoshopped picture of a neopolitan mastiff as big as a horse is real, critiquing training when you are admitted pet dog trainer that is against corrections, spewing your theories against ecollars and prong collars (without trying them), from the same person that criticizes someone for working a high drive dog (that is focused on the decoy) within 200 ft of a roadway without saftey fencing...

this TELLS ME ENOUGH...that you are most likely the same type of crazy pet dog people I meet everyday...

better yet a poster that HAS NO INTRODUCTION POST, which is required on this board...

You claim you are here to learn, it has not done much good as I can see it.

I seriously hope you never come into any position of any authority regarding dogs, cause you obviously are not tuned into reality...

YOU MISSED THE MOST GLARING PROBLEM, look at the major scaring on the Mals nose, that is what bugged me....


----------



## will fernandez

Joby you selling any squeaky toys?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Joby buddy, it's not healthy to keep things bottled up inside you...let it out man


----------



## Joby Becker

will fernandez said:


> Joby you selling any squeaky toys?


No, the dog is scared of squeakers...can't have em around...


----------



## Chris McDonald

Hey Joby I love the first four words, Ha like its gona keep you out of trouble or something. Joby anytime you tell someone they “disturb” you there likely gona take offense. Good try though. I found myself using “JMO” as my escape. So I would have said “your disturbing. JMO”. Like it shouldn’t bother you because I said JMO after it. Again good try. 
 A few months ago I sat next to a woman like Tanya on a plane. Somehow in the first few minutes of sitting next to each other we both started talking about dogs. I opened my computer to start to do some work and she asked If I had any pictures of my dogs on it. I found one of my dog sitting by my daughter and all hell broke loose when she seen the pinch collar on him. Real long flight after that.


----------



## Guest

Joby Becker said:


> Please don't take offense, but your comments disturb me Tanya, people like you seem to be disturb me, I deal with your type often...
> 
> 
> 
> The dog is on DIRT...dirt is what all dogs would prefer to be on, in my limited experience with dogs...what is better? concrete? gravel? grass would be great, but ever try to keep a kennel lined with grass? (does not work)
> 
> And you can ascertain that the dog is going to maul someone out of frustration..GOOD GOD...I should shoot some video of my dog in a kennel, chewing on the fence...with some other dog being worked...but that might prompt you to assume the dog was gonna kill somebody, and call the police...
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that the dog is on dirt, and has no fresh clean water for the 4.5 mintues that you had to view him, upset you that much? you immediately assume the dog has no access to fresh water, and that he should provide fresh water at all times, even though the dog was clearly not interested in drinking during the 4.5 mintue video, I guarantee that dog would not be drinking if fresh water was available...and also guarantee he is happier on dirt than concrete or rocks...
> 
> And from a 4.5 minute video, you can ascertain that the dog is FRUSTRATED BEYOND HELP? (really???) THAT IS CRAZY TALK in my opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know for sure, but I would have to assume that the dog gets to come out and work, at least as much as the other one does. For you to assume it does not based on this short video, is also crazy in my mind...
> 
> The Mal COULD be tied up somewhere else, and may be worked other places at other times, but this time was not, the fact that it bothers you so much that it was worked in view of the other dog, bothers me for some reason....You again make assumptions that the other dog is never worked, and that his 4.5 mintues of frustration is TORTURE..(crazy talk agian to me)
> 
> 
> 
> so him watching 4 and a half minutes of a dog being worked, and being able to unload on his food bowl, playfully, shows you that he is unmanageable and ready to maul children? ( REALLY?)
> 
> So you think Mals will channel stress better than a Bully breed when it comes to agitation work? (really?)
> 
> 
> 
> I see your points and think you are nuts...ever see an agitation circle of dogs? or kennel agitation? Maybe he wanted for some reason to do the agitation in view of the other dog, who was obvisously not that interested in the whole thing, or he would be chewing on the kennel fencing, trying to rip it off the frame...he was content tossing his bowl around...
> 
> This all coming from someone that lets a dog eat an entire bag of food at once, tells someone that has a dog that shows aggression to neuter and spay it, is worried that someone else's PUPPY is on a collar and not harness (because it might injure its trachea), who has never trialed or titled a dog, but is SURE that a dependable OUT and titling in bite sports with any dog is possible without compulsion, the same person that said that A' TIM was not impressive or controllable because he had not only one, but 2 ecollars on him in training, (THE NVBK champion A'TIM) who won the Championship at the HIGHEST level of his sport (again coming from someone who never even trialed a dog, my guess is A'Tim would have eaten YOU for breakfast (unless you put fresh sod down in his kennel everyday), and that thinks a photoshopped picture of a neopolitan mastiff as big as a horse is real, critiquing training when you are admitted pet dog trainer that is against corrections, spewing your theories against ecollars and prong collars (without trying them), from the same person that criticizes someone for working a high drive dog (that is focused on the decoy) within 200 ft of a roadway without saftey fencing...
> 
> this TELLS ME ENOUGH...that you are most likely the same type of crazy pet dog people I meet everyday...
> 
> better yet a poster that HAS NO INTRODUCTION POST, which is required on this board...
> 
> You claim you are here to learn, it has not done much good as I can see it.
> 
> I seriously hope you never come into any position of any authority regarding dogs, cause you obviously are not tuned into reality...
> 
> YOU MISSED THE MOST GLARING PROBLEM, look at the major scaring on the Mals nose, that is what bugged me....


 
Tell me how you really feel?


----------



## Kristina Senter

Jody Butler said:


> Tell me how you really feel?


I think it had something to do with being crazy.


----------



## Guest

Kristina Senter said:


> I think it had something to do with being crazy.


 
At least we aren't getting mixed up now....=D>


----------



## ann schnerre

FWIW, i see a potentially NICE young dog being worked in a poor way. i also notice the OP has not responded as yet. 

too bad for the dog....


----------



## Jonathan Hoffnagle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01RyedAU4Mg&feature=related


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Joby just wanted to say hi n also; 

DUDE, YOU ARE INTENSE. 

what motivates you to give that much detai/effort in your responses when the posters prolly really don't even care cause if they really cared they wouldn't be posting it, they would be paying some pro for a live evaluation of the current staus of their dog/training and be setting some goals together. 

whenever i get round to doing my first vid i'm PM you with the link first cause i know i wont get BS'ed to. 

so anyways good work


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Can we get that idiot Joby to post on this ? He loves to type. Wait till you see what he goes after.


----------



## Tamara Champagne

Gregory James said:


> 9 month old malinios doing bite work. tell me what you guys think
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nemvQSrNH60


What a glorious disaster.


----------



## Tanya Beka

Joby Becker said:


> Please don't take offense, but your comments disturb me Tanya, people like you seem to be disturb me, I deal with your type often...


What exactly is my type, if you know me so well?



Joby Becker said:


> And you can ascertain that the dog is going to maul someone out of frustration..GOOD GOD...I should shoot some video of my dog in a kennel, chewing on the fence...with some other dog being worked...but that might prompt you to assume the dog was gonna kill somebody, and call the police...


I never said "kill" - you exaggerate for effect, but you are putting words in my mouth. Nice try. And if you want to let your dog chew on a fence and hurt his teeth or cut his mouth and you think that's okay, go ahead. What's stopping you - I certainly wouldn't call the police, I don't even really care what you do with your dog.

But, someone posted a video, asked for opinions, and I gave mine. 'nuff said.




Joby Becker said:


> So the fact that the dog is on dirt, and has no fresh clean water for the 4.5 mintues that you had to view him, upset you that much?


I'm pretty sure that YOU are much more upset than I am. :lol:



Joby Becker said:


> And from a 4.5 minute video, you can ascertain that the dog is FRUSTRATED BEYOND HELP? (really???) THAT IS CRAZY TALK in my opinion...


Then it is YOU who are talking crazy...again you add words for effect but I never said the dog was beyond help...blah blah blah. What post are YOU reading? Pot...kettle...





Joby Becker said:


> The Mal COULD be tied up somewhere else, and may be worked other places at other times, but this time was not, the fact that it bothers you so much that it was worked in view of the other dog, bothers me for some reason....You again make assumptions that the other dog is never worked, and that his 4.5 mintues of frustration is TORTURE..(crazy talk agian to me)


You are hilarious! :lol: If I knew that it would bother you so much, I would have said more...my being bothered bothers you. Am I bothered by you being bothered by my being bothered? No, not really. But I sure am amused! 





Joby Becker said:


> so him watching 4 and a half minutes of a dog being worked, and being able to unload on his food bowl, playfully, shows you that he is unmanageable and ready to maul children? ( REALLY?)


No, not REALLY. My exact words were "MIGHT make him unmanageable." MIGHT....MIGHT. MIGHT does not equal "IS". you are funny.

So you think Mals will channel stress better than a Bully breed when it comes to agitation work? (really?)





Joby Becker said:


> I see your points and think you are nuts...ever see an agitation circle of dogs? or kennel agitation?


Yup, and done properly it can be very helpful. My crazy-ass "type" calls it "Group Therapy". Other dog helping dogs learn...very effective...when done properly.



Joby Becker said:


> Maybe he wanted for some reason to do the agitation in view of the other dog, who was obvisously not that interested in the whole thing, or he would be chewing on the kennel fencing, trying to rip it off the frame...he was content tossing his bowl around...


I am pretty sure by the body language of the bully breed that he WAS interested in what was going on - that would be why he kept LOOKING at the mal and then attacking his bowl. Looking at something and fixating on it generally constitutes being interested in. But, JMO. 



Joby Becker said:


> This all coming from someone that lets a dog eat an entire bag of food at once, tells someone that has a dog that shows aggression to neuter and spay it, is worried that someone else's PUPPY is on a collar and not harness (because it might injure its trachea), who has never trialed or titled a dog, but is SURE that a dependable OUT and titling in bite sports with any dog is possible without compulsion, the same person that said that A' TIM was not impressive or controllable because he had not only one, but 2 ecollars on him in training, (THE NVBK champion A'TIM) who won the Championship at the HIGHEST level of his sport (again coming from someone who never even trialed a dog, my guess is A'Tim would have eaten YOU for breakfast (unless you put fresh sod down in his kennel everyday), and that thinks a photoshopped picture of a neopolitan mastiff as big as a horse is real, critiquing training when you are admitted pet dog trainer that is against corrections, spewing your theories against ecollars and prong collars (without trying them), from the same person that criticizes someone for working a high drive dog (that is focused on the decoy) within 200 ft of a roadway without saftey fencing...


Okay, #1, I didn't LET the dog eat the food, he searched it out about 4 acres away where I had left it for the coyotes and ate it. I'm not that dumb. #2, nope I've never trialled a dog, but that doesn't make me stupid in regards to dogs. I've met some pretty bad trainers who trial dogs and get high placements. Doesn't make them good trainers. #3 When did I say I thought that mastiff pic was real? Where do you get these things. I posted the link to the urban Legends website saying that is was NOT real. What world do you live in anyways? Who's posts are you mixing me up with? #4 I am not against corrections, never said I was. I am against people using them to excess and using them as a crutch when training. There are a lot of ways to train and I just can't see that using two e-collars on a dog is ever necessary in training. To each their own, but when someone asks for an opinion and I give mine, is that so wrong? You sure gave your opinion (unsolicited, I might add) on me and my "type". :lol: And training near a road without a leash or fencing is not a risk I'd take with my dogs, but I never condemned the person, I just said that I wouldn't do it personally. 

Oh wait, maybe I'm NOT allowed to have my own ideas and opinions...maybe I am just supposed to agree with everything that everyone says and never give my own ideas...maybe nobody can ever learn anything from anyone else that has a DIFFERENT idea, because that's just crazy. Well, my crazy-ass "type" has given a few good ideas to others and has received pm's thanking me. Certainly not from you, but hey, that's okay. You already know everything, so there's nothing more for you to learn. 



Joby Becker said:


> this TELLS ME ENOUGH...that you are most likely the same type of crazy pet dog people I meet everyday...


Seriously? You know nothing about me, but nice try. No, I don't believe in shocking the crap out of a dog to make it work. Yes, I've trained a nice clean "out" with no corrections. Nope, never trialed a dog, but I don't train to trial and post about it on a forum so everyone can pat my back and tell me how good I am. I interact to learn and share on a forum and I train to learn and grow with my dogs. If I can teach my dogs something without yanking the crap out of them or shocking them, I will. Doesn't mean I've never used a shock collar, doesn't mean I've never used a pinch collar. You ASSume too much without actually knowing. But I don't rely on them to train my dogs. I rely on communication and challenging myself and my dogs to find a new way to learn that doesn't involve my ego or unnecessary conflict.

I must be a BAD trainer...I have never trialed a dog. 




Joby Becker said:


> You claim you are here to learn, it has not done much good as I can see it.


I do learn, every day. I just don't go shooting my mouth off all the time...I don't find it necessary. The video I gave my opinion on was something I felt a bit more strongly about. Silly me for having an opinion.



Joby Becker said:


> I seriously hope you never come into any position of any authority regarding dogs, cause you obviously are not tuned into reality...


What makes you think that? And what exactly is a "position of authority regarding dogs"? How do I avoid doing that so I don't screw things up with my skewed sense of reality??



Joby Becker said:


> YOU MISSED THE MOST GLARING PROBLEM, look at the major scaring on the Mals nose, that is what bugged me....


Your sense of reality is SCARING ME! I said, and I quote:

"And what's up with the chunk of hair missing at the base of his tail? And *the end of his muzzle, why does it look all crusty*?"

Thanks for amusing me. The fact that you went through ALL my old posts to pick out anything you could say to bring me down a peg and poke sticks at me...that shows me how much you really DO care... Thank you for taking the time to (mostly) read and quote things I've said in the past couple of years. Nobody has ever done that for me before! [hugs!] I really feel special now, thank you for caring so much about me!

In your next post about how you don't like my "type", can you pick a bit at my spelling, grammar and typos...that would really make my day by showing me how carefully you are reading my posts! I love you, Joby! (Sorry, JoDy - I said JoBy. But JoDy, if you'd care to pick apart everything I've ever said and then lump me into a category and tell me how concerned you are about me, I just might love you too!) :lol:

[BIG SMOOCH!]

PS...see how much I care about you too - I replied to all the stuff you wrote about me and took the time to reply with MULTIPLE quotes, just like you!!!! (<--note the heavy use of exclamation points, something else for you to talk about as I am sure it bothers you seriously....)


----------



## Nicole Stark

Tanya Beka said:


> I love you, Joby! (Sorry, JoDy - I said JoBy. But JoDy, if you'd care to pick apart everything I've ever said and then lump me into a category and tell me how concerned you are about me, I just might love you too!) :lol:
> 
> [BIG SMOOCH!]


LOL. Just be sure, that if you do love him (Dy that is), that its for a loooooong time ok? Something tells me you wouldn't be sorry. ](*,) (replace brick wall with head board) YEEEEEEE HAWWWWWWWWW!

Ok I admit, I just thought I'd add in a bit of foolish humor here. It seems something in that direction was missing in this thread. Oh, I know why. Ashley, aren't you close to your due date? Where have you been?? The forum isn't the same without your flare for naughtiness. Heck, Alice has been tame too lately. Maybe it goes in cycles? \\/\\/

JoBy, I'm not sure but that nose "scar" looked like dirt to me.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Tanya Beka said:


> I feel sorry for the dog in the kennel in the background. He's so bored and frustrated that he's playing with an empty dish. Does he even have any water in his kennel or just an empty bowl?
> 
> *dont feel sorry for it to quick...from what i can see hes not as much frustrated as that he is playing around with his bowl and wanting to join in on the games played outside his kennel. as for the assumption that he might not even have water ? it might be his foodbowl he is playing with ? might be his waterbowl is out of sight ? do not jump to assumptions to quick, they make you look foolish. My dogs dont even have waterbowl in their kennels, doesnt mean they get to drink tho, just means i dont like them shreding the bloody things apart whenever they feel playfull.
> 
> * You mal is stressed, that is apparent, he doesn't know what he's really doing and he is biting just to relieve some of that stress. He COULD be a good dog, with good training.
> 
> *I doubt that hes stressed, confused ? YES but stressed...highly doubtfull.*
> 
> And what's up with the chunk of hair missing at the base of his tail? And the end of his muzzle, why does it look all crusty? At 2:59 he takes a cheap shot with a teeth chatter - you're confusing him so bad he's going to take a chunk out of you one day and it won't be his fault. ANd don't train him on a short chain, he's going to break a leg or pull it out of the ground and hurt someone one day.
> 
> And at the end when you are doing bite work and then yanking on the pinch collar - there are times you are correcting the dog while he is on the bite.
> 
> I think you have a nice dog, but you are ruining him with your ego - you work dogs just so someone can pat you on the back and praise YOU, not the dog. I think you are abusing your dogs and mistreating them with what you are doing. Get some professional help and do it right - I feel sorry for your dogs. You're just being cruel.
> 
> *I agree with the ego part, abusing and mistreating not so much....he doesnt do anything very extraordinary more as that he is doing something not so smart and he will reap the problems of this when the dog becomes older. He is not being cruel, you cant judge that from this video, the dogs look healthy and are not underweight, so he has a fluff of hair missing on the tail, could be from smashing his tail into something or something that has nothing to do with being a bad owner, could be medical for all we know and the video doesnt tell us that... the nose with the crust ? again same thing, could be hes like my old dog who loved to use his nose to lift stuff and dig up stuff with his nose...the only dog I ever had that would take a full 20 minutes standing in the middle of the livingroomfloor trying to get the laminated floor to suit him just right to lay down on it...he would stand there scratching his nose over it like it was a nice soft bed he was fluffing...go figure huh ? again the vid tells us nothing of the nose and crust so why jump to conclusions ?
> 
> the vid tells one thing...its a dog called kimbo and he is trying to make it look amazing and doing a poor job, hes making himself look not so smart.
> 
> " ASSumptions are the mother of all ****ups"
> 
> 
> 
> *







Nicole Stark said:


> LOL. Just be sure, that if you do love him (Dy that is), that its for a loooooong time ok? Something tells me you wouldn't be sorry. ](*,) (replace brick wall with head board) YEEEEEEE HAWWWWWWWWW!
> 
> Ok I admit, I just thought I'd add in a bit of foolish humor here. It seems something in that direction was missing in this thread. Oh, I know why. Ashley, aren't you close to your due date? Where have you been?? The forum isn't the same without your flare for naughtiness. _* Heck, Alice has been tame too lately*_. Maybe it goes in cycles? \\/\\/
> 
> JoBy, I'm not sure but that nose "scar" looked like dirt to me.



DAMN !!! someone noticed :lol: lets correct that shall we ? 

As for the Video ? Amazing Kimbo...well hes a nice young dog to see, not that amazing tho but he looks like he has some potential to him from what I can see. Only thing truly amazing about the video is that it got posted :lol: I mean COME ON already...you had to have known when you posted a video like that that the comments would come and they wouldnt be pretty...using commands on the dog during biting when pretending to be the decoy ? not smart but when youi trial him and a decoy knows this you will find out why if the decoy doesnt like you and ****s up your day for you. the dog is getting confused on who to listen to at some point, the decoy ? or the handler ? 

I would like to know why the OP is doing this ? what is the thinking behind it ? does he have a special reason for doing this ? next time tie the dog out to a tree or something where the chain is above him and not below him to prevent injury's to the dog and a bit more chain would be good, even better would be you holding a leash and letting a decoy do the work so the dog gets support from the back and starts to make a difference as to who is the actual handler and who is not. 

this video is in my eyes nothing more then a bit of brag, look what my dog can do, look he outs on command, blablabla....nice dog, not so smart owner, hope that changes.


----------



## Guest

Tanya Beka said:


> What exactly is my type, if you know me so well?
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "kill" - you exaggerate for effect, but you are putting words in my mouth. Nice try. And if you want to let your dog chew on a fence and hurt his teeth or cut his mouth and you think that's okay, go ahead. What's stopping you - I certainly wouldn't call the police, I don't even really care what you do with your dog.
> 
> But, someone posted a video, asked for opinions, and I gave mine. 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that YOU are much more upset than I am. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Then it is YOU who are talking crazy...again you add words for effect but I never said the dog was beyond help...blah blah blah. What post are YOU reading? Pot...kettle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are hilarious! :lol: If I knew that it would bother you so much, I would have said more...my being bothered bothers you. Am I bothered by you being bothered by my being bothered? No, not really. But I sure am amused!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not REALLY. My exact words were "MIGHT make him unmanageable." MIGHT....MIGHT. MIGHT does not equal "IS". you are funny.
> 
> So you think Mals will channel stress better than a Bully breed when it comes to agitation work? (really?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and done properly it can be very helpful. My crazy-ass "type" calls it "Group Therapy". Other dog helping dogs learn...very effective...when done properly.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure by the body language of the bully breed that he WAS interested in what was going on - that would be why he kept LOOKING at the mal and then attacking his bowl. Looking at something and fixating on it generally constitutes being interested in. But, JMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, #1, I didn't LET the dog eat the food, he searched it out about 4 acres away where I had left it for the coyotes and ate it. I'm not that dumb. #2, nope I've never trialled a dog, but that doesn't make me stupid in regards to dogs. I've met some pretty bad trainers who trial dogs and get high placements. Doesn't make them good trainers. #3 When did I say I thought that mastiff pic was real? Where do you get these things. I posted the link to the urban Legends website saying that is was NOT real. What world do you live in anyways? Who's posts are you mixing me up with? #4 I am not against corrections, never said I was. I am against people using them to excess and using them as a crutch when training. There are a lot of ways to train and I just can't see that using two e-collars on a dog is ever necessary in training. To each their own, but when someone asks for an opinion and I give mine, is that so wrong? You sure gave your opinion (unsolicited, I might add) on me and my "type". :lol: And training near a road without a leash or fencing is not a risk I'd take with my dogs, but I never condemned the person, I just said that I wouldn't do it personally.
> 
> Oh wait, maybe I'm NOT allowed to have my own ideas and opinions...maybe I am just supposed to agree with everything that everyone says and never give my own ideas...maybe nobody can ever learn anything from anyone else that has a DIFFERENT idea, because that's just crazy. Well, my crazy-ass "type" has given a few good ideas to others and has received pm's thanking me. Certainly not from you, but hey, that's okay. You already know everything, so there's nothing more for you to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? You know nothing about me, but nice try. No, I don't believe in shocking the crap out of a dog to make it work. Yes, I've trained a nice clean "out" with no corrections. Nope, never trialed a dog, but I don't train to trial and post about it on a forum so everyone can pat my back and tell me how good I am. I interact to learn and share on a forum and I train to learn and grow with my dogs. If I can teach my dogs something without yanking the crap out of them or shocking them, I will. Doesn't mean I've never used a shock collar, doesn't mean I've never used a pinch collar. You ASSume too much without actually knowing. But I don't rely on them to train my dogs. I rely on communication and challenging myself and my dogs to find a new way to learn that doesn't involve my ego or unnecessary conflict.
> 
> I must be a BAD trainer...I have never trialed a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do learn, every day. I just don't go shooting my mouth off all the time...I don't find it necessary. The video I gave my opinion on was something I felt a bit more strongly about. Silly me for having an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that? And what exactly is a "position of authority regarding dogs"? How do I avoid doing that so I don't screw things up with my skewed sense of reality??
> 
> 
> 
> Your sense of reality is SCARING ME! I said, and I quote:
> 
> "And what's up with the chunk of hair missing at the base of his tail? And *the end of his muzzle, why does it look all crusty*?"
> 
> Thanks for amusing me. The fact that you went through ALL my old posts to pick out anything you could say to bring me down a peg and poke sticks at me...that shows me how much you really DO care... Thank you for taking the time to (mostly) read and quote things I've said in the past couple of years. Nobody has ever done that for me before! [hugs!] I really feel special now, thank you for caring so much about me!
> 
> 
> 
> In your next post about how you don't like my "type", can you pick a bit at my spelling, grammar and typos...that would really make my day by showing me how carefully you are reading my posts! I love you, Joby! (Sorry, JoDy - I said JoBy. But JoDy, if you'd care to pick apart everything I've ever said and then lump me into a category and tell me how concerned you are about me, I just might love you too!) :lol:
> 
> [BIG SMOOCH!]
> 
> PS...see how much I care about you too - I replied to all the stuff you wrote about me and took the time to reply with MULTIPLE quotes, just like you!!!! (<--note the heavy use of exclamation points, something else for you to talk about as I am sure it bothers you seriously....)


;-)


----------



## Joby Becker

Peter Cavallaro said:


> so anyways good work


some things just irk me, like all of us...but as everyone knows I got way too much time on my hands...I have had run ins with people that think that way, too many times...and have to deal with it on a personal level in real life...

I have self control issues.., and like to type, and anyways...I am sure that some things are entertaining when read by some people....

One time a "dog lover" let out a handicapped friends dog out of his crate, and took off all his correction collars, because she "felt" bad for the dog cause he was in the crate, and felt that having those collars on him were cruel...we were in another room talking....the guy that owned the dog was left side paralyzed and could only use one hand...I did the decoy work for the dog and was the only one that would help him get the dogs collars back on him, and got bitten for it....stupid lady.....

same lady called AC and the police on us for "tying a dog to a tree and beating it"...

AC got on my friends case and took a few dogs from him at a later time, because he did not have FOOD in the bowls at the time they came (WTF????) 

He had to pay a bunch of money to get them out, they neutered one (his stud dog), because they thought it was too aggressive, and put one to sleep because he could not afford to get them all out in the time allotted to him, because he is only on disability...
all from one stupid lady....

I have known that guy for years and his dogs have always been healthy and happy....but his little program took a major hit, lost one male, and another was neutered...because of a stupid lady that "loved dogs" and over zealous AC people...


----------



## Joby Becker

Tanya,

I "feel" that you made some assumptions about the dogs and their care, as did I about you..

The only input I have about how you "feel" about stuff is what is posted on here. Maybe you are different than how I perceive you. But based on what you have said, I would bet I am not far off the mark.

I just hope that you never come into any position that may influence dog legislation...as your "feelings" about things "may" cause you to have unreasonable expectations or opinions.

*The point is the dog in the kennel is FINE, he is not frustrated beyond help, he is not dying of thirst, and he is on a substrate that is preferable to most dogs, dirt. Regardless of how you feel....*


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Nicole Stark said:


> LOL. Just be sure, that if you do love him (Dy that is), that its for a loooooong time ok? Something tells me you wouldn't be sorry. ](*,) (replace brick wall with head board) YEEEEEEE HAWWWWWWWWW!
> 
> Ok I admit, I just thought I'd add in a bit of foolish humor here. It seems something in that direction was missing in this thread. Oh, I know why. Ashley, aren't you close to your due date? Where have you been?? The forum isn't the same without your flare for naughtiness. Heck, Alice has been tame too lately. Maybe it goes in cycles? \\/\\/
> 
> JoBy, I'm not sure but that nose "scar" looked like dirt to me.


LOL, yeah I"m due here in about 2 weeks and I feel pretty awful. I have drama at home that's put a damper on my normal spunky self, I promise, back to my normal asshattishness soon!


----------



## Guest

nicole stark said:


> *lol. Just be sure, that if you do love him (dy that is), that its for a loooooong time ok? Something tells me you wouldn't be sorry. ](*,) (replace brick wall with head board) yeeeeeee hawwwwwwwww!*
> 
> ok i admit, i just thought i'd add in a bit of foolish humor here. It seems something in that direction was missing in this thread. Oh, i know why. Ashley, aren't you close to your due date? Where have you been?? The forum isn't the same without your flare for naughtiness. Heck, alice has been tame too lately. Maybe it goes in cycles? \\:d/\\:d/
> 
> joby, i'm not sure but that nose "scar" looked like dirt to me.


hhhhmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Joby Becker

Nicole Stark said:


> LOL. Just be sure, that if you do love him (Dy that is), that its for a loooooong time ok? Something tells me you wouldn't be sorry. ](*,) (replace brick wall with head board) YEEEEEEE HAWWWWWWWWW!
> 
> 
> Ok I admit, I just thought I'd add in a bit of foolish humor here. It seems something in that direction was missing in this thread. Oh, I know why. Ashley, aren't you close to your due date? Where have you been?? The forum isn't the same without your flare for naughtiness. Heck, Alice has been tame too lately. Maybe it goes in cycles? \\/\\/
> 
> JoBy, I'm not sure but that nose "scar" looked like dirt to me.


it may have been dirt, or could be signs of trying to escape his "mentally torturing" confinement for a long time...who knows...

Dy?
what about BY?
I truly hope I am capable of love...my first love was a 25 yr old, I was 19..she left her fiance' to be with me, the trouble was that her fiance' was my older sister's "hearthrob" obsession...I was truly in love I think, we dated for 6 yrs...until I broke up with her on an ultimatum, that we move in together or set a date to be married... I bought her a 2.6 total wght. ring for over 6000.00...but never set a date...she was 4'11 90 lbs beauty...nickname "spinner"...
I gave her 6 months til her lease was up to set a date or move in together...
her car took a dump, her lease was up.....I told her I would cash out my 401k, and buy her a cadillac, if she would move in with me...she said "jokingly" I'd rather walk....I TOLD HER START WALKING..she then got a ride home with my best friend, and started screwing him...I was to stand up in his wedding 2 weeks later...I told him to fukk off, he got married, she got screwed...I let her keep the ring...what was I gonna do with it...I almost decided to crash into a tree at 120 in my 71 383 challenger, but did not.....she then started dated a 19 yr old at 32 and married him in 3 months...they got a divorce less than a year later.....and since then she tried to get me back for over 15 yrs...I am a good kind man, never had a bad breakup..can do lunch with any girl I dated..without incident...I am really a nice guy...just not sure if I can love someone again....dont tell my heavyset mean spirited asocial GF about it though....it is working out great...she is smart, supercool, and is not easily manipulated...all pluses in my book......


----------



## Mike Scheiber

I have a day off due to extreme wind chill rules. Lotso strange shit goes on here during the day


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Mike Scheiber said:


> I have a day off due to extreme wind chill rules. Lotso strange shit goes on here during the day


Moreso than usual for sure. We have shitty weather and I'm staying indoors, and it makes me realize that others are doing the same. I think we've all been cooped up for too long this winter due to weather and need to get out and work the mutts and relieve the stress, lol.


----------



## Joby Becker

Mike Scheiber said:


> I have a day off due to extreme wind chill rules. Lotso strange shit goes on here during the day


just rambling...

to get back to the point..

What is OP supposed to say???
There are SO many topics to address...I am sure he will be overwhelmed...
I like the pup, and do hope he finds someone to help, even if he has to PAY for help...hopefully he can find someone that is looking for a monkey in a suit, and is willing to help..for trade....but if not..PAY PAY PAY...


----------



## maggie fraser

Mike Scheiber said:


> I have a day off due to extreme wind chill rules. Lotso strange shit goes on here during the day


You can sure tell the blow smokers on here, Joby is no surprise but this thread seems to have drawn out a couple of others .

eta; thought I should clarify that blow is colloquial here (whacky backy).


----------



## maggie fraser

Ashley Campbell said:


> Moreso than usual for sure. We have shitty weather and I'm staying indoors, and it makes me realize that others are doing the same. I think we've all been cooped up for too long this winter due to weather and need to get out and work the mutts and relieve the stress, lol.


 
It's called cabin fever!


----------



## Ashley Campbell

maggie fraser said:


> It's called cabin fever!


Agreed. Something to do with shorter days and lack of sunlight making us all into intolerable assholes lately  I'm certainly among the "intolerable asshole" group - I'm ready for summer.


----------



## Joby Becker

I still love YOU Maggie..


----------



## maggie fraser

Jioby, you really ought to knock off the blow!

Gregory seems to have gone awall for some reason, not like him if I remember rightly.....maybe he's off new shoe shopping!


----------



## maggie fraser

Joby Becker said:


> I still love YOU Maggie..


Course you do, YOU know I'm right!


----------



## Mike Scheiber

maggie fraser said:


> Jioby, you really ought to knock off the blow!
> 
> Gregory seems to have gone awall for some reason, not like him if I remember rightly.....maybe he's off new shoe shopping!


After posting I haven't felt like buying shoes did I miss something or did you take a toke:wink:


----------



## maggie fraser

Mike Scheiber said:


> After posting I haven't felt like buying shoes did I miss something or did you take a toke:wink:


 
Nope, no toke here....Gregory was the one with the fancy sports shoes wasn't he ?  You remember, the little mouthy git with an attitude about older folks and fat pit bulls ? 

eta; he had posted pics of his grossly overweight pit bull (that he thought was athletic)!


----------



## Ashley Campbell

maggie fraser said:


> Nope, no toke here....Gregory was the one with the fancy sports shoes wasn't he ?  You remember, the little mouthy git with an attitude about older folks and fat pit bulls ?
> 
> eta; he had posted pics of his grossly overweight pit bull (that he thought was athletic)!


I think I remember that thread, but when you said shoes, I thought you were talking about Fellatio's vibram toe shoe things.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

maggie fraser said:


> Nope, no toke here....Gregory was the one with the fancy sports shoes wasn't he ?  You remember, the little mouthy git with an attitude about older folks and fat pit bulls ?
> 
> eta; he had posted pics of his grossly overweight pit bull (that he thought was athletic)!


Shit I dunno I notice what sort of sleeve people use or if they ware a apron or scratch pants when working dogs. 
The guy in the video acted sorta strange and goofy talking to the camera like he was, aside from not knowing what he was doing with his dog I did notice that much about him. He had on some nice shoes to did he?


----------



## Anna Kasho

maggie fraser said:


> Nope, no toke here....Gregory was the one with the fancy sports shoes wasn't he ?  You remember, the little mouthy git with an attitude about older folks and fat pit bulls ?
> 
> eta; he had posted pics of his grossly overweight pit bull (that he thought was athletic)!


Nah, that was some other kid I think. This guy is older and has a son. If you click on the name you can check previous posts. All I see is Gregory posting that he lost his pits and mal in a flood, wanting a free mal to replace the dog/s he lost, someone refusing to give him a puppy and selling it instead, and then him finaly getting the black mal pup and "training" it... And the rest you see here...


----------



## maggie fraser

Anna Kasho said:


> Nah, that was some other kid I think. This guy is older and has a son. If you click on the name you can check previous posts. All I see is Gregory posting that he lost his pits and mal in a flood, wanting a free mal to replace the dog/s he lost, someone refusing to give him a puppy and selling it instead, and then him finaly getting the black mal pup and "training" it... And the rest you see here...


Ok thanks, I'll go and check my private messages, I do remember getting some healthy abuse :smile:. I'll post back with an update.

eta; Yes, it was Gregory Escolta.....my mistake. they do sound kind of similar though. Sorry about the shoes remark Gregory!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

know what you mean about the delerious AC crowd, we get protests becuase of a once only surgical procedure on sheep, the alternative to the procedure is the sheep get slowly eaten alive by maggots starting at their butts - that aint no BS either. know which option i would prefer.

the latest is that all horned cattle will be banned from market and de-horned cattle will incurr major fines n possibly prison time. the proposed laws are to force the primary producers to selectively breed naturally "horn-less" cattle. 

that scheme with the help of modern science and an endless budeget for breeding and replacement should only take about 300 years to complete all going well. not to mention the claves that will be butchered by wild dogs cause the mothers lack the primary weapons to fend them off. 

most of what the hardcore AC crowd are most definately whackos form the city with no idea and nothing of value to contribute. hell if they wanted a decent cause they could start by banning breed and soul destroying AKC conformation shows and their slective breeding for extreme type - just my rant.


----------



## maggie fraser

Peter Cavallaro;251884[QUOTE said:


> ]know what you mean about the delerious AC crowd, we get protests becuase of a once only surgical procedure on sheep, the alternative to the procedure is the sheep get slowly eaten alive by maggots starting at their butts - that aint no BS either. know which option i would prefer.


[/QUOTE]

What exactly is that _ONCE_ only surgical procedure again on sheep ?


----------



## Mike Scheiber

maggie fraser said:


> What exactly is that _ONCE_ only surgical procedure again on sheep ?


????


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Peter Cavallaro said:


> know what you mean about the delerious AC crowd, we get protests becuase of a once only surgical procedure on sheep, the alternative to the procedure is the sheep get slowly eaten alive by maggots starting at their butts - that aint no BS either. know which option i would prefer.
> 
> the latest is that all horned cattle will be banned from market and de-horned cattle will incurr major fines n possibly prison time. the proposed laws are to force the primary producers to selectively breed naturally "horn-less" cattle.
> 
> that scheme with the help of modern science and an endless budeget for breeding and replacement should only take about 300 years to complete all going well. not to mention the claves that will be butchered by wild dogs cause the mothers lack the primary weapons to fend them off.
> 
> most of what the hardcore AC crowd are most definately whackos form the city with no idea and nothing of value to contribute. hell if they wanted a decent cause they could start by banning breed and soul destroying AKC conformation shows and their slective breeding for extreme type - just my rant.


Never mind the toke blotter or windowpane


----------



## maggie fraser

Mike Scheiber said:


> ????


 ??? What is wrong with you ya dozy git?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

maggie fraser said:


> ??? What is wrong with you ya dozy git?


I love it when you talk dirty my little haggis cookie.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL, yeah I"m due here in about 2 weeks and I feel pretty awful. I have drama at home that's put a damper on my normal spunky self, I promise, back to my normal asshattishness soon!


Bummer Ashley. I hear the last few weeks is a real drag. Hang in there!!

Joby, when it's right you know it. There's no need to talk anyone (including yourself) into something like that. It just is one of those things that you know like you know when the sun is shining or it's raining out. Don't short change yourself - life's too short for that.

Maggie, if you didn't notice I get weird and rather impertinent when I'm bored. I really don't have any other excuse like um say, Schreibers blotted window panes. I probably should, it might sound more sane or understandable (maybe). [-(


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Maggie it would be called mulesing, bloody n horrific i know but consider the alternaitve mentioned.


----------



## Gregory James

Naw you guys got the wrong person. Here is some of our other work yall tell me what you think. lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1YnGrIaC9M


----------



## Gregory James

And also you guys talking about the pit in the back ground need water i feed and take care of my dogs ever day i dont miss a beat. and one guy said my mal had a scratch on his nose that is mud from being a outside dog. You guys need to get the whole story before you come to conclusions. You guys are judging the book by the cover and not buy reading the book. If you have any questions about about what i am doing ask and i will explain.


----------



## Gregory James

Maggie you spell awall like this AWOL the definition for that is absent without leave


maggie fraser said:


> Jioby, you really ought to knock off the blow!
> 
> Gregory seems to have gone awall for some reason, not like him if I remember rightly.....maybe he's off new shoe shopping!


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel

Oh Man! So Bad! This type of training is fodder for PETA and the other AR crazies. This makes all protection sports look bad.


----------



## maggie fraser

Gregory James said:


> Maggie you spell awall like this AWOL the definition for that is absent without leave


Are you trying to tell me there's something wrong with my language like? Or is it my spelling ? Well then is it ? C'mon now, don't hang about !


----------



## Ashley Campbell

maggie fraser said:


> Are you trying to tell me there's something wrong with my language like? Or is it my spelling ? Well then is it ? C'mon now, don't hang about !


It's because you use words like "dozy" and "git" that most of us sit here going "should we be offended?" lol.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Gregory James said:


> Naw you guys got the wrong person. Here is some of our other work yall tell me what you think. lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1YnGrIaC9M



Greg,

Zeke is a nice, well trained, effective PPD
Two observations
A malinois isn't a Pit Bull you can't (and shouldn't) train them the same.
With all the BSL and anti pit bull hysteria. Do yourself and the breed a favor. Do NOT post videos of Zeke doing bite work.
Control, obedience, agility and family interaction video will help
promote the breed. Do you have a PPD to protect your family or to stroke your own ego? I personally would rather not have the
bad guy ready for a trained dog. I'd rather it come as a surprise


----------



## maggie fraser

Ashley Campbell said:


> It's because you use words like "dozy" and "git" that most of us sit here going "should we be offended?" lol.


It's a common expression here, sorry! It's not meant to be offensive, well at least not if you don't want it to be. Banter! Dozy = not sharp and git I think we've been through before, I don't have a link handy at the minute.

Can't wait for Gregory to get into conversation with Greek or Swedish Andreas on here .


----------



## Ashley Campbell

maggie fraser said:


> It's a common expression here, sorry! It's not meant to be offensive, well at least not if you don't want it to be. Banter! Dozy = not sharp and git I think we've been through before, I don't have a link handy at the minute.
> 
> Can't wait for Gregory to get into conversation with Greek or Swedish Andreas on here .


LOL, yep. I have to give Andreas some credit though, at least his posts are easy enough to understand, unlike our local resident _hukd on fonikz _guy Lamar Blackmoor.

Have to agree with Thomas, the way people are viewing pitbulls lately, I'd probably forgo having that video up to the public. He does look like a nice dog that is safe around your kiddo though, that's what I'd be more apt to show.


----------



## maggie fraser

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL, yep. I have to give Andreas some credit though, at least his posts are easy enough to understand, unlike our local resident _hukd on fonikz _guy Lamar Blackmoor.
> 
> Have to agree with Thomas, the way people are viewing pitbulls lately, I'd probably forgo having that video up to the public. He does look like a nice dog that is safe around your kiddo though, that's what I'd be more apt to show.


Haven't heard from Lamar (just call me black) Blackmohr in a while now.....I thought his posts were really rather interesting :smile:.

Back to Gregory.....


----------



## Gregory James

Why shouldnt you train a pit and a mal the same? Have you trained a pit before? There is no different in the training it is all inj how you raise a pit. A pit got his bad name from irresponsible folks that dont understand there temperment, or have no idea about dogs. A pit or mal take a person that nows how to handle them. There is no difference from a malinios,shepherd,dutchie or any breed that is taught bite work. It is all in the training.And i dont have a ego i have a ppd dog because thats what i want. Why do you have your dog? Quit being a hater.


Thomas Barriano said:


> Greg,
> 
> Zeke is a nice, well trained, effective PPD
> Two observations
> A malinois isn't a Pit Bull you can't (and shouldn't) train them the same.
> With all the BSL and anti pit bull hysteria. Do yourself and the breed a favor. Do NOT post videos of Zeke doing bite work.
> Control, obedience, agility and family interaction video will help
> promote the breed. Do you have a PPD to protect your family or to stroke your own ego? I personally would rather not have the
> bad guy ready for a trained dog. I'd rather it come as a surprise


----------



## Joby Becker

Gregory James said:


> And also you guys talking about the pit in the back ground need water i feed and take care of my dogs ever day i dont miss a beat. and one guy said my mal had a scratch on his nose that is mud from being a outside dog. You guys need to get the whole story before you come to conclusions. You guys are judging the book by the cover and not buy reading the book. If you have any questions about about what i am doing ask and i will explain.


well it is dirt then...I was also the guy that said your dog looks like a good dog, and that you are taking proper care of the dogs, from what I can see..

Have you found people to work with yet? 

Maggie, I drink way to many cokes, you are right...that is why I gained about 25 lbs last year..if you meant the other "coke", I could never afford it. LOL


----------



## Guest

Gregory James said:


> And also you guys talking about the pit in the back ground need water i feed and take care of my dogs ever day i dont miss a beat. and one guy said my mal had a scratch on his nose that is mud from being a outside dog. You guys need to get the whole story before you come to conclusions. You guys are judging the book by the cover and not buy reading the book. If you have any questions about about what i am doing ask and i will explain.


 
Why are you stepping on the dogs foot to make him out?


----------



## Justen Haynes

Only a true "idiot" would say you train Shepherds, Mals, APBT's, and whatever else the same way. MY LORD! Go get some training for yourself man...you need to get out more or something. Your dog is a BULLY or something...


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Gregory James said:


> Why shouldnt you train a pit and a mal the same? Have you trained a pit before? There is no different in the training it is all inj how you raise a pit. A pit got his bad name from irresponsible folks that dont understand there temperment, or have no idea about dogs. A pit or mal take a person that nows how to handle them. There is no difference from a malinios,shepherd,dutchie or any breed that is taught bite work. It is all in the training.And i dont have a ego i have a ppd dog because thats what i want. Why do you have your dog? Quit being a hater.


Greg,

Because they're different breeds and have different temperaments and drive. The same reason I don't train my Dobermann and my Dutch Shepherd or GSD the same way.
I haven't owned a Pit bull but I've worked with them. I have
trained an American Bull Dog.
The Pit Bull got it's bad reputation from irresponsible owners
and bad PR. Bad PR that your videos contribute to :-(
"Quit being a hater" ? Are you fuking serious?
You're on your own kid, you ain't worth the bother :-(


----------



## Guest

Thomas Barriano said:


> Greg,
> 
> Because they're different breeds and have different temperaments and drive. The same reason I don't train my Dobermann and my Dutch Shepherd or GSD the same way.
> I haven't owned a Pit bull but I've worked with them. I have
> trained an American Bull Dog.
> The Pit Bull got it's bad reputation from irresponsible owners
> and bad PR. Bad PR that your videos contribute to :-(
> "Quit being a hater" ? Are you fuking serious?
> You're on your own kid, you ain't worth the bother :-(


=D>


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Thomas Barriano said:


> Greg,
> 
> Because they're different breeds and have different temperaments and drive. The same reason I don't train my Dobermann and my Dutch Shepherd or GSD the same way.
> I haven't owned a Pit bull but I've worked with them. I have
> trained an American Bull Dog.
> The Pit Bull got it's bad reputation from irresponsible owners
> and bad PR. Bad PR that your videos contribute to :-(
> "Quit being a hater" ? Are you fuking serious?
> You're on your own kid, you ain't worth the bother :-(


I figured you would nip this one in the bud:-D


----------



## maggie fraser

Joby Becker said:


> Maggie, I drink way to many cokes, you are right...that is why I gained about 25 lbs last year, I'm so fat I could burst


You really ought to quit flirting with me Joby.....I'm spoken for :wink:.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis

>>>>A malinois isn't a Pit Bull

good observation , lol 

>>>you can't (and shouldn't) train them the same.

are you talking in bite work here or what ?
I have pits and mals and i train the same, everything depends on the dogs themselves
i train various sports with all my dogs, training them based on temperment not on breed
i have not trained in bitework , ( just played around a bit with my mal ) 
i am assuming i would train kinda the same with my pits , 
keeping it a game all along, 
i understand not doing bitework videos with the pits because of BSL and it can be used or seen as incorrect 

his pit bull seems like a nice enough dog, happy to work , and doesnt seem ALL that serious in the bitework to me , just doing whats asked, nothing more


----------



## Gregory James

Tammy St. Louis said:


> >>>>A malinois isn't a Pit Bull
> 
> good observation , lol
> 
> >>>you can't (and shouldn't) train them the same.
> 
> are you talking in bite work here or what ?
> I have pits and mals and i train the same, everything depends on the dogs themselves
> i train various sports with all my dogs, training them based on temperment not on breed
> i have not trained in bitework , ( just played around a bit with my mal )
> i am assuming i would train kinda the same with my pits ,
> keeping it a game all along,
> i understand not doing bitework videos with the pits because of BSL and it can be used or seen as incorrect
> 
> his pit bull seems like a nice enough dog, happy to work , and doesnt seem ALL that serious in the bitework to me , just doing whats asked, nothing more


Amen Tammy training is all the same pretty much you just have to use different technique to get different results out different dogs. but it is all about letting the dog have fun and play and letting him work. You just have to find out what works for ever individual dog. I may lear something faster then you, but if someone shows you a better way to pick up on the learning you can be just as fast as i am learning things.


----------



## Joby Becker

Jody Butler said:


> Why are you stepping on the dogs foot to make him out?


Why are you stepping on the dogs foot to out him?


----------



## Kristina Senter

Joby Becker said:


> Why are you stepping on the dogs foot to out him?


To get him to out, duh? 
Pfft.... like there is a better method out there. Bullshit.


----------



## Gregory James

It wasnt a hard step it was a slight touch. I do that when i first start the out maybe a few sessions but after the out is clean i dont do it any more. all of my dogs i started the out like that. And honestly i dont have any problem with them now when working or training. They will hold the bite until i out them. It is pretty much like using a Ecollar to teach the out but this seem to work well for me.


Joby Becker said:


> Why are you stepping on the dogs foot to out him?


----------



## Alison Grubb

Honestly, I love seeing a Pit Bull doing man work. 
Could videos like the one posted be fodder for BSL? Yes, but isn't every protection video fodder for BSL? You don't think that when BSL against the GSD, Mal, or Dobie comes down the pike (harder and faster than it is now) that the sport and protection videos of those dogs won't be used against them? BSL is based on ignorance, sensationalism, and hysteria, plain and simple. Give it time and they will be coming for the other breeds too.

As for the Mal...why repeat what has already been said?
Looks like a nice dog, but get some better training. You're selling him short.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

I liked that vid of the Pitbull, you're no Troy Seaton but it was worth watching.


----------



## Gregory James

Alliso i garuntee you this that the mal will be just as good or better then the pit when i get done with him. When he get fathe alone in his training i will post another video and show you.


Alison Grubb said:


> Honestly, I love seeing a Pit Bull doing man work.
> Could videos like the one posted be fodder for BSL? Yes, but isn't every protection video fodder for BSL? You don't think that when BSL against the GSD, Mal, or Dobie comes down the pike (harder and faster than it is now) that the sport and protection videos of those dogs won't be used against them? BSL is based on ignorance, sensationalism, and hysteria, plain and simple. Give it time and they will be coming for the other breeds too.
> 
> As for the Mal...why repeat what has already been said?
> Looks like a nice dog, but get some better training. You're selling him short.


----------



## Kristina Senter

Gregory James said:


> Naw you guys got the wrong person. Here is some of our other work yall tell me what you think. lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1YnGrIaC9M


Out of curiosity, why the need for an alias and separate YouTube accounts? Are you Gregory or Kenny, lol?


----------



## Tanya Beka

Joby Becker said:


> Tanya,
> 
> I "feel" that you made some assumptions about the dogs and their care, as did I about you..
> 
> The only input I have about how you "feel" about stuff is what is posted on here. Maybe you are different than how I perceive you. But based on what you have said, I would bet I am not far off the mark.
> 
> I just hope that you never come into any position that may influence dog legislation...as your "feelings" about things "may" cause you to have unreasonable expectations or opinions.
> 
> *The point is the dog in the kennel is FINE, he is not frustrated beyond help, he is not dying of thirst, and he is on a substrate that is preferable to most dogs, dirt. Regardless of how you feel....*


If that was sort of an apology, I sort of accept. 

I will keep my opinions to myself in the future, as they obviously upset you.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Tanya Beka said:


> I will keep my opinions to myself in the future, as they obviously upset you.


Well gee, what fun is that? :wink: JoBy is a little like the Incredible Hulk when he gets upset. He probably tears his clothes apart and things just go flying, mostly his fingers but just the same things get a little out of control when his warning of "don't make me angry" is not heeded.


----------



## Joby Becker

Living in populated areas, taking dog with me most places you go, I meet a lot of different types of people...that have a lot of opinions on what is good or bad for a dog...some people are just wacko about stuff.....

the whole "dustbowl and no water, etc,,," thing really got under my skin...

post as you wish...nobody gives a crap what I say anyhow....


----------



## will fernandez

I care...brother


----------



## Howard Knauf

will fernandez said:


> I care...brother


Cyber hug.
:lol:


----------



## Joby Becker

will fernandez said:


> I care...brother


I am on a high today, not a low....(bipolar???):-x:grin:..
I store that one away for later...thanks Will....


----------



## Joby Becker

was the question about the stepping on the foot answered?
It was asked several times now...


----------



## Howard Knauf

Yes. Go back a page or two.


----------



## Nicole Stark

will fernandez said:


> I care...brother


So do I. I wouldn't mess with ya Joby if I didn't like you. O


----------



## maggie fraser

Joby Becker said:


> I am on a high today,


Not another one ??


----------



## Mike Scheiber

will fernandez said:


> I care...brother





Howard Knauf said:


> Cyber hug.
> :lol:





Joby Becker said:


> I am on a high today, not a low....(bipolar???):-x:grin:..
> I store that one away for later...thanks Will....





Nicole Stark said:


> So do I. I wouldn't mess with ya Joby if I didn't like you. O





maggie fraser said:


> Not another one ??


I think this is way overdue and should have happened a page or two back I think you all could take a second and enjoy this moment


----------



## will fernandez

just one big virtual dysfunctional family.


----------



## maggie fraser

Mike Scheiber said:


> I think this is way overdue and should have happened a page or two back I think you all could take a second and enjoy this moment


----------



## Mike Scheiber

maggie fraser said:


>


=P~:wink:


----------



## maggie fraser

Mike Scheiber said:


> =P~:wink:


Joby needs a damn good slap about the head, not encouragement! He'll be thinking it's all ok after your post now numb nuts !

And that drooling grin doesn't suit you either!:roll:


----------



## Bob Scott

will fernandez said:


> just one big virtual dysfunctional family.



 Ya mean this isn't the Ozzie and Harriette show?....... :-k or is that the Ozzie Osborne Show I'm thinking of? ;-)


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Mike Scheiber said:


> =P~:wink:





maggie fraser said:


> Joby needs a damn good slap about the head, not encouragement! He'll be thinking it's all ok after your post now numb nuts !
> 
> And that drooling grin doesn't suit you either!:roll:


----------



## maggie fraser

Mike Scheiber said:


>


----------



## Nicole Stark

maggie fraser said:


> Joby needs a damn good slap about the head, not encouragement!


Me thinks Joby does enough slapping about on his own head. No one needs to be helping him out with that. [-(


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Nicole Stark said:


> Me thinks Joby does enough slapping about on his own head. No one needs to be helping him out with that. [-(


Or not enough, maybe if he slapped his head about more often he'd be less frustrated and wouldn't feel compelled to write journal entries for posts. Perhaps he should wander over to the measurement thread to help him with that.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Ashley Campbell said:


> Perhaps he should wander over to the measurement thread to help him with that.


Oh great, then we all would get to hear about growing up in the corn fields of the midwest with no toys but a stick called Fred to play with and how one day in the heat of the moment with Fred fast on his heels he falls, and snaps "it" off in the puddle of mud. No thanks. :???:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Oh jeez, I was thinking more of a "back in my day, we only had lard, not that fancy ky stuff you have now, and let me tell you..."


----------



## Nicole Stark

Ashley Campbell said:


> Oh jeez, I was thinking more of a "back in my day, we only had lard, not that fancy ky stuff you have now, and let me tell you..."


Yeah, that too. My imagination gets the best of me sometimes. It's a defective left handed thing I think.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Nicole Stark said:


> Yeah, that too. My imagination gets the best of me sometimes. It's a defective left handed thing I think.


It's ok, I share that defect.  Just adds character.


----------



## Tanya Beka

Joby Becker said:


> Living in populated areas, taking dog with me most places you go, I meet a lot of different types of people...that have a lot of opinions on what is good or bad for a dog...some people are just wacko about stuff.....
> 
> the whole "dustbowl and no water, etc,,," thing really got under my skin...
> 
> post as you wish...nobody gives a crap what I say anyhow....


No worries. I guess that the original poster's complete lack of brains got to me, and I posted about all the stuff that nobody else had touched on before. I really wanted to say, "You're an idiot. Stop training/wrecking dogs." But it had been said a million times, so I added my other 2 cents. :-#

I'm not a complete nut-job, just about 50%. I DO have common sense and I use it from time to time. lol 

How about one more GROUP HUG for the road - I think Joby really liked that!!!!!!!!! =D>

(Since I'm too lazy to find the group hug smiley.....)

(((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))




Nicole Stark said:


> Well gee, what fun is that? :wink: JoBy is a little like the Incredible Hulk when he gets upset. He probably tears his clothes apart and things just go flying, mostly his fingers but just the same things get a little out of control when his warning of "don't make me angry" is not heeded.


You trying to make me hot for joBy???
=P~=P~=P~


----------



## Nicole Stark

Tanya Beka said:


> You trying to make me hot for joBy???
> =P~=P~=P~


ha ha, sounds like it's working. :twisted:


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Tanya Beka said:


> No worries. I guess that the original poster's complete lack of brains got to me, and I posted about all the stuff that nobody else had touched on before. I really wanted to say, "You're an idiot. Stop training/wrecking dogs." But it had been said a million times, so I added my other 2 cents. :-#
> 
> I'm not a complete nut-job, just about 50%. I DO have common sense and I use it from time to time. lol
> 
> How about one more GROUP HUG for the road - I think Joby really liked that!!!!!!!!! =D>
> 
> (Since I'm too lazy to find the group hug smiley.....)
> 
> (((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You trying to make me hot for joBy???
> =P~=P~=P~


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Mike Scheiber said:


>


That doesn't work!


----------



## Alison Grubb

Tanya Beka said:


> You trying to make me hot for joBy???
> =P~=P~=P~





Nicole Stark said:


> ha ha, sounds like it's working.


Did you miss Alice's thread? Clearly JoDy is the one you want. :-\"


----------



## Nicole Stark

Alison Grubb said:


> Did you miss Alice's thread? Clearly JoDy is the one you want. :-\"


Ya, I'm thinkin' JoDy's been passing around a bit of Grandpa's Trout! Course the thought did occur to me what the hell he'd be doing with a picture of his own shiznit at work. That killed all curiosity that may have existed up until that point. =;


----------



## Tanya Beka

Alison Grubb said:


> Did you miss Alice's thread? Clearly JoDy is the one you want. :-\"


I obviously did miss it...I'd better go read it now...What am I missing???

:-\"


----------



## maggie fraser

I can't believe Joby hasn't waded straight back in here yet, he must be on a low.....or _too_ stoned :-k.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

> or _too_ stoned


you say that like its a bad thing?


----------



## Tanya Beka

maggie fraser said:


> I can't believe Joby hasn't waded straight back in here yet, he must be on a low.....or _too_ stoned :-k.


joBy, we miss you! This thread is no fun without you!


----------



## Geoff Empey

Mike Scheiber said:


> __





Ashley Campbell said:


> That doesn't work!


Sure it does! A few candles, your Barry White CD or depending on your musical tastes some Slayer playing in the back ground, a bar of Dove soap (has to be Dove) anything can happen.


----------

